# Solved: WiFi light not lighting on Dell Latitude D630



## The_Claw (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,

I switched my Dell Latitude D630 on yesterday morning and the WiFi light wasn't lit, and I am unable to connect to any network. I'm completely baffled why this has happened. I was using it the previous night, streaming some music on Spotify, then I turned it off as normal, and when I tried using the internet the next day...nothing. The bluetooth light is lit as normal but the WiFi light stays off, and I've tried turning the external switch on/off to no avail.

Can anybody suggest what might be causing this, or any remedies?

Many thanks.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Any other laptops working on wireless ?
Any error msgs when you try to connect ?
Let's see this:
Start, Run, CMD, OK to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type CMD in the Search box after Start)



In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose Select All, then hit Enter to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## The_Claw (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

Yes, there's another laptop working perfectly on the wireless. There's no other error messages. This WiFi light seems to have gone off for no reason.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Andi>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CLAW
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-37-FB-AC-17
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controlle
r
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-23-47-05-A1
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{277E91EA-319A-4958-A1B1-FF91766F8
6EC}
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{41973134-A14F-4F2B-A629-09AD61279
E07}
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.home
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

OK so I do not see a wireless adapter noted above.
Let's see this:
Let&#8217;s take a look at the status of the network adapters

Device manager:

Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?
4.	should be enabled and working properly.
5.	If error code,what is it ?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the Network adapters and Other devices sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

What is the tag # of your laptop.Should be on the serial # plate either on the side or bottom.
Also,let's make sure that all necessary services are running 



Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
&#8226;	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
&#8226;	Computer Browser (computer browser will start when needed)
&#8226;	DHCP Client
&#8226;	DNS Client
&#8226;	Network Connections
&#8226;	Network Location Awareness
&#8226;	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
&#8226;	Server
&#8226;	TCP/IP Netbios helper
&#8226;	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
&#8226;	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
&#8226;	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic 
If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________
If the wifi indicator light is completely off,I might go to device manager,uninstall the adapter and re-boot.See if it will plug and play back to life.
If that does not do it.
I would go to the dell site armed with your tag #,go to support and drivers, enter your tag #,That should bring you to the drivers page for your exact laptop.
I would then download and install in this order:
Chipset
Then wireless network adapter.


----------



## The_Claw (Feb 1, 2011)

Please see attached for Network Adapters. All seem to be working fine.

I've checked all the Services - all state 'started' except the Computer Browser one, which says it is started automatically.

I can't see a tag # on the bottom. I checked Google images to see what it's like, and I don't seem to have one. Just a Dell Windows Vista Certificate sticker and another sticker saying SIL004178. I bought it refurbished from eBay.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

take a look at unknown device.Can you tell what is it.Any device info when you display it.
Uninstall that one and re-boot and see what happens.It appears from the Dell site that your model should have some kind of wireless adapter depending on the tag #.That is why the tag # is kind if important here.
I entered that #.Not a tag # according to Dell:
Here is how you find it:
Share My Account Order Support Feedback

Find your Service Tag | Express Service Code | Customer Number


Find your Service Tag
Entering the service tag of your Dell computer or peripheral helps Dell deliver solutions tailored to the products you own. Your Service Tag is a unique five- to seven- digit alphanumeric (letter and number) code, which is found on a white bar-coded label affixed to your Dell computer or peripheral.

The table below provides quick reference information for locating your Service Tag.


----------



## The_Claw (Feb 1, 2011)

The Unknown Device:

Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Location: PCI bus 12, device 0, function 0

Device Status: No drivers are installed for this device

I've uninstalled this 'Unknown Device' and re-booted.

*DRUM ROLL*

...I'm back online. Pedroguy, thank you so much! Legend.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Perfect.I have no idea how it got into that status,but,it's back and that's what counts.
Happy networking


----------



## The_Claw (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------

